# Parents and carers: Oxford Uni would like to hear your advice on a research project



## S.Pask (Feb 20, 2013)

*Are you a parent or carer of a child with a long-term medical condition or disability who has been ill with flu-like illness?*

*Would you like to influence medical research?*

If your child:
? Is under 12 years of age
? Has had a flu-like illness in the past 2-3 years
? Has a long-term health condition or disability 

We would like to invite you to take part in *an informal discussion group* to help design a research study, which we hope will *improve the medical care of ?at risk? children* who fall ill with a flu-like illness.

We would like to know your thoughts on our research study and how we can make it *?user friendly? *for the parents, carers and children taking part. We would also like you to tell us how you feel about research studies involving children.

*No experience or qualifications required.* The discussion group will last between 1.5 and 2 hours. Tea and coffee will be offered. Your *travel expenses will be covered* and you will be given a *?30 shopping voucher* as a thank you for your time. We will arrange discussion groups in *different locations in England*.

If you would like to take part in our discussion group or find out more, please contact:

*Ulla R?is?nen* ulla.raisanen@phc.ox.ac.uk or *Caroline Jordan* in the University Office on 01865 289328


*Thanks so much!​*


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2013)

This has been approved, please help if you can!


----------

